# Extras to Trade!!! Lots of S1-5, and All S5 Villagers and some SP Cards



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 14, 2021)

I have completed my series 5!!!

If you are interested in any of my cards I am willing to trade 1:1 for equal value cards. 

*My cards are all North America edition, go straight from the box into a sleeve and then into a binder/are perfect/mint condition, and I am willing to ship in North America. Thanks 

_Active Trades:_
ChouPink: 407 Celeste and 430 Judy for my 410 Label and 431 Raymond.
Nummies: 005 Kapp'n and 034 Kiki for 101 KK Slider and 274 Flora.
chknqwn: 409 Sable and 411 KK for my 420 Lottie and 423 Tom Nook.
AquaMarie: 442 Zoe for 395 Cally.
           ***Mailed out 11/15/2021
Kaey: Harvey 417 for Kicks 415
hatterinsanity: 412 CJ for 424 Isabelle.
            ***Mailed out 11/16/2021




Spoiler: Completed Trades



_Complete Trades (or ....'s): [aka my history/references]_
Minya: 039 Jitters, 047 Knox, 053 Limberg, 061 Tutu, 069 Bella, 071 Yuka, 084 Benjamin, 094 Cyrano, 208 Leif, 211 Grams, 215 Isabelle, 219 Anchovy, 225 Ken, 230 Velma, 254 Greta, 259 Stinky, 278 Dora, 304 Phineas, 311 Lottie, 312 Skunk, 320 Mott, 330 Croque, 374 Tank, 387 Rowan for my real life currency.
GrandCentralStation: 285 Merengue for my 385 Lucky
ShinySearcher101: 109 Porter, 010 Pascal, and 334 Erik for 133 Savannah, 091 Muffy, and 032 Bluebear
Zeppeli: 302 Brewster, 242 Chevre, 227 Rodeo for one of my 091 Muffy, 282 Violet, and 349 Lucy.
Jawsehlynn: 099 Molly for 299 Francine
Nss4fun: 181 Drake for 159 Zell
peddleduck: My 87 Roscoe, 120 Ozzie, 168 Nan, 220 Tabby, 165 Gala, and 266 Joey for their 023 Cheri, 125 Gwen, 180 Pecan, 248 Hazel, 262 Blanche, and 274 Flora
Grandcentralstation: Rudy, Rizzo, Ribbot, Phoebe for my Winnie, Skye, Pave, and Diedre
Edge: 422 Wardel for 421 Niko
calintz: 401 Tom Nook, 414 Daisy Mae, 408 Mabel for my 404 Orville, 418 Gulliver, and 420 Lottie.
Pig-Pen: 403 Isabelle for 404 Orville.
Regalli: 445 Frett for my 438 Petri.





Will make trades to help people complete 1-5...just offer a card of similar or equal value.

_To Trade:_ *Series 5 is in bold.  *Means will only trade for high priority card. *I have extras of every S5 villager card (425-448) and will consider trading any in return for SPs above even if it isn't listed. Here's the link if you are interested in a card and don't have one to trade.


5Kapp'n (Pending Trade)8Timmy23Cheri34Kiki (Pending Trade)39Jitters41Quillson43Puck51Opal110Lelia118Poncho125Gwen153Alfonso154Rhonda155Butch174Bettina180Pecan192Pango203Tom Nook205Phyllis222Miranda233Colton248Hazel249Beardo254Greta262Blanche280Victoria282Violet284Chadder301Isabelle302Brewster307Gracie314Gulliver316Zipper320Mott321Mallary326Dizzy347Tammy349Lucy349Lucy367Annalise377Sydney384Margie388Maelle391Gayle399Twiggy*401**Tom Nook***405**Wilbur***410**Label ***425**Sherb x 2**426**Megan***427**Dom x 2**428**Audie x 5**429**Cyd***431**Raymond  x 3**432**Reneigh x 3**433**Sasha x 2**435**Tiansheng***436**Shino x 2**437**Marlo x 3**438**Petri x 4**439**Cephalobot x 2**440**Quinn***441**Chabwick x 2**443**Ace***444**Rio x 2**446**Azalea x 2**447**Roswell x 3**448**Faith x 3*


----------



## ShinySearcher101 (Apr 16, 2021)

I have Pascal and Erik. Would you be willing to trade Muffy and Bluebear? I think I might be willing to trade my Merengue for your Lucky as well.

Edit: I just saw that this isn't your full want list. I also have 001 Isabelle, 109 Porter, 200 Rocket and 274 Flora available for trade if you're interested.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 16, 2021)

Updated list will now be at the top


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 18, 2021)

Just updated lists  DM if interested!


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 22, 2021)

Updated what I have to trade after getting the series 4 packs in the mail today. Got a few I was looking for which is exciting given that I was down to 9 from that series!  The series 3 pack gets here on Monday so I'll update that one then. Thanks for checking out my lists for potential trades!!  Also I got a trade in the mail- I'll update that this evening too


----------



## Nss4fun (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi! I'm a bit limited in cards that I have. I do have 181 Drake. Would you be interested in trading your Zell?


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 22, 2021)

Nss4fun said:


> Hi! I'm a bit limited in cards that I have. I do have 181 Drake. Would you be interested in trading your Zell?


Yea! I'll DM you now


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 23, 2021)

Everything is updated again  DM if you have something I need or if I have something you want and you have something equal we can work out. I also have all the WA cards (Japanese version) and the Sanrio (got really, really lucky that day) so I am not looking for these, but might trade some of mine for a WA or Sanrio to use for future trades for cards I am looking for.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Apr 29, 2021)

Updated again  If you are interested in cards I have but don't have something I need still feel free to reach out- I am open to trading for cards I'm not looking for but don't have to trade if it helps others complete their collections!!!


----------



## thehikingsociologist (May 8, 2021)

Updated  doing 1:1 trades now if I have cards you need. I'll probably be on a little less often in the future but will do my best to check at least weekly.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 4, 2021)

Updated for series 5! Will update as I find duplicates between preorders and launch day (fingers crossed I can find some). Feel free to reach out if you are wanting to trade for any of my cards from older series.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 9, 2021)

Still have some cards on the way- but with all my duplicates and so many people's orders being cancelled I'm jumping into the trades. DM me if you are interested in a trade!


----------



## LadyNyoko (Nov 9, 2021)

Sent a PM!


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 13, 2021)

Updated and ready to start trading!


----------



## calintz (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi, my 401 Nook, Daisy Mae, and Mabel 408 for your Orville, Gulliver 418, and Lottie 420?


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 13, 2021)

calintz said:


> Hi, my 401 Nook, Daisy Mae, and Mabel 408 for your Orville, Gulliver 418, and Lottie 420?


Yeah DM me!


----------



## calintz (Nov 13, 2021)

Just did! ^^


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 14, 2021)

Updated with 3 new packs reflected. I will only trade Niko for Wardell, thanks!


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 14, 2021)

I have an extra Zoe if you wanted to trade your Cally for her?


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 15, 2021)

Bump! Only 3 to go!


----------



## evetype (Nov 16, 2021)

dont have any off the series 5 cards you need (i think the title of series 4 should be 5? unless you are looking for ser. 4 sp?) but im wondering if you'd trade any of these for colton, brewster, audie, or shino? let me know!
have:  2 tom nook, 4 sable, 9 digby, pascal, lyle, 104 labelle, booker, 202 blathers, pete, 207 mabel, gulliver and/or portia, deli, snake, kidd, moe, soliel, pashmina, naomi! thanks


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 16, 2021)

evetype said:


> dont have any off the series 5 cards you need (i think the title of series 4 should be 5? unless you are looking for ser. 4 sp?) but im wondering if you'd trade any of these for colton, brewster, audie, or shino? let me know!
> have:  2 tom nook, 4 sable, 9 digby, pascal, lyle, 104 labelle, booker, 202 blathers, pete, 207 mabel, gulliver and/or portia, deli, snake, kidd, moe, soliel, pashmina, naomi! thanks


Good catch! I meant S5 SPs- I got it right everywhere but there haha (I've kept saying S4 because they are numbered in the 400's/have caught myself more times than I care to admit lol).

Let's message about your other cards though. DM me which cards you'd trade for which of mine you are interested in. I'm more than happy to trade to help you complete your set.


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 18, 2021)

Just looking for 413 Flick!


----------



## castanetislander (Nov 20, 2021)

I'd be interested in trading for Brewster! If I read your post correctly you'll trade to help complete collections? I have a 303 Katrina if you'd trade for her!


----------



## thehikingsociologist (Nov 22, 2021)

castanetislander said:


> I'd be interested in trading for Brewster! If I read your post correctly you'll trade to help complete collections? I have a 303 Katrina if you'd trade for her!


Hello! I need to update the page, I actually traded Brewster last week. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Shock (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello!  You've got a few cards I need, but among the highest priority is:
155    Butch
233    Colton
248    Hazel
320    Mott
347    Tammy

If you'd like to take a look at my thread (link in my signature) and see if I've got anything on offer you'd be interested in receiving in exchange, it would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Sheando (Nov 24, 2021)

Audie and Faith are the last 2 series 5 villagers I don’t have. My duplicates are Frett, Cyd, Chabwick, and Sasha. Would you be interested in a couple of those? (Preferably a Chabwick because I have four of him?)


----------



## Chesnaughty (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello! I’d love to trade for Opal and Dizzy to put some more elephants in my collection. I’d gladly offer you my duplicate Bianca and Teddy cards in exchange for them.


----------



## LawlButter (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello! I could use 405 Wilbur. I can send you a 422 Wardell for it!


----------

